# Hello



## dirufangirl

Hi Everyone,

My name is Andrea. I'm TTC in my second cycle and hoping to find people to share the struggle with.


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Andrea

Welcome to BabyandBump 

<3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Andrea and welcome to BnB! :)


----------



## dirufangirl

Thanks guys! I am definitely enjoying being here, everyone has been soo nice.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum and good luck TTC :)


----------



## FKP2017

Welcome!


----------



## dirufangirl

Thank you!


----------

